
SEC Investigating Tesla for Possible Securities-Law Breach - boynamedsue
http://www.wsj.com/news/article_email/sec-investigating-tesla-for-possible-securities-law-breach-1468268385-lMyQjAxMTI2MTExMTMxNDE1Wj
======
pseingatl
First Preston Tucker, now Elon Musk.

Dear Investors,

One of the purchasers of our cars decided to watch a Harry Potter movie while
operating the vehicle and used autopilot while speeding. The SEC thinks that
this irresponsible behavior somehow affects the viability of our company in
the marketplace.

Sincerely,

Elon Musk

